

NASA Warns of Potential "Huge Space Storm" In 2013 - cwan
http://science.slashdot.org/story/10/06/15/0238225/NASA-Warns-of-Potential-Huge-Space-Storm-In-2013

======
jeffepp
This appears to coincide with the "end of the world" time frame.
Interesting...

